# Early 40's K Frame Revolver??



## Litak45 (Feb 2, 2012)

Greetings all. I am trying to help a friend ID a pistol acquired from an estate sale. It is originally the property of a police officer from the Los Angeles area, years and years ago. My first take on seeing it was that its a typical "Chief's Special" J-frame and I started looking up info on that. It has a 5-screw frame body and other features, but the serial number was way too high to jib with any of the timelines I found, so I showed a few pictures around.


















The serial number is "915XXX" and is matched on the cylinder face. There are no model numbers stamped anywhere and the frame/cylinder crane have assembly parts numbers on them. After showing a few pictures, someone told me it is actually a K Frame revolver possibly from around 1940-42. The serial number on the barrel does not match, and they said it could have been rebarreled from another 40's era pistol.



















Anyone have any other information or references to point me to?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

looks like a m&p/model 10 thats been rebarreled and a trigger change


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Because your revolver seems to have once had a butt swivel (the hole for which seems now to be plugged) I suggest that it may originally have been a "Victory Model" made for the US military and for factory guards, which was modified and refinished privately after the end of WW2.

Smith & Wesson can supply you with considerably more information, if you give them the frame's serial number and some money.
They could also tell you the origin of the replacement barrel, since it, too, has a serial number.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

The serial number on the frame would be from 1940 -1945 while a low C number serial on he barrel would have been manufactured 1948-1951 so I think SteveM1911A1 is correct, you may also wish to try posting your pictures on the S&W forum some real smith experts there.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Because your revolver seems to have once had a butt swivel (the hole for which seems now to be plugged) I suggest that it may originally have been a "Victory Model" made for the US military and for factory guards, which was modified and refinished privately after the end of WW2.....


good eyes steve..... i missed the plug every time....


----------

